# DIY Gasifier Projects



## Eric Johnson (Nov 27, 2007)

A member interested in building his own boiler requested that I put together a thread with links to recent threads here on that topic. I'll add them as they come along and can be found.

http://www.rohor.com/page7.html

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/11262/

http://server.cedarlakedesign.com/pictures/buzz/Nofossil/


----------



## brad068 (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent post Eric.  I hope there are other tinkers/fabricators out there that are trying to build a better "mouse trap." ;-)


----------



## normandp (Nov 28, 2007)

I found this small boiler plan:

http://www.gulland.ca/homenergy/boiler.htm


----------

